# [SOLVED]gentoo-sources-4.6.1 no USB keyboard

## alexcortes

Hello,

I just updated from gentoo-sources-4.5.6 to 4.6.1 and now I do not have my "USB Keyboard" working. The built in PS/2 keyboard works.   :Mad: 

Is anyone also experiencing this issue?

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0750 Microsoft Corp. Wired Keyboard 600
```

.config

Thanks!Last edited by alexcortes on Mon Jun 06, 2016 3:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

set 'CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set' to yes or module

----------

## alexcortes

hum... I will try it, but I never needed it.

Thanks!

----------

## alexcortes

Yes... that did the trick!   :Cool: 

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

You're welcome.

----------

## grosgood

This worked for me as well. Migrating from 4.4.39 -> 4.9.6 caused my Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (USB) to cease working. Thanks be to Perfect Gentleman whose tip brought me home.  I'm passing on a few diagnostic observations for others grepping around for a solution.

Prior to upgrade (on kernel version 4.4.39), the MS USB wired keyboard left these foot-prints in dmesg:

```

...

[    1.335873] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0750

[    1.337818] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.339766] usb 3-1: Product: Wired Keyboard 600

[    1.341682] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    1.361505] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:045E:0750.0001/input/input5

[    1.414273] hid-generic 0003:045E:0750.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[    1.444405] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/0003:045E:0750.0002/input/input6

[    1.497163] hid-generic 0003:045E:0750.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1

...

```

That is, the keyboard signed on through USB, evdev issued a hot-plug event, and the hid-generic driver linked the keyboard events to a couple of input nodes. udev would pick it up and then the keyboard would show up in the X-org.0.log.

Following the kernel upgrade to 4.9.6, the keyboard would log on as a USB  device - and that would be that.

```

...

[    1.257025] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    1.427040] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0750

[    1.428945] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.430837] usb 3-1: Product: Wired Keyboard 600

[    1.432730] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

...

```

No evidence of evdev or udev activity, nothing in X.org.0.log. The keyboard would show up in lsusb. Of course, its events went nowhere and the keyboard was dead.

Setting CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT in kernel configuration and recompiling bought the keyboard back to life:

```

...

[    1.257025] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    1.430041] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0750

[    1.431986] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.433903] usb 3-1: Product: Wired Keyboard 600

[    1.435817] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    1.459379] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:045E:0750.0001/input/input5

[    1.513243] microsoft 0003:045E:0750.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[    1.543392] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/0003:045E:0750.0002/input/input6

[    1.599370] microsoft 0003:045E:0750.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1

...

```

Note that the microsoft HID driver is in play now, and not hid-generic.

This issue is not peculiar to just the Microsoft Wired USB keyboard - there are a large number of "special" CONFIG_HID_xxxxxxxxx symbols available in kernel configuration, so when your favorite USB device somehow ceases to register after a kernel upgrade, the absence of input: and hid-generic: d-messages following the device's USB login flags the issue as being of this type. Hopefully, there would be a CONFIG_HID_xxxxxx to match your hardware.

Thanks again, Perfect Gentleman.

G.

----------

## ivan2k

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> set 'CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set' to yes or module

 

Same keyboard, same problem, same solution.

Thank you ....

----------

